# Whats your favourite music visualizer?



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 24, 2016)

Morphyre is my favourite and its basic edition is free. What is your favourite?

http://www.morphyre.com/Free


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Apr 24, 2016)

Rabbit Hole 1.1 (TEST) on aimp..

https://support.xmplay.com/files_view.php?file_id=177


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm running Milkdrop below vs 2, which was released for WinAmp, as it's the only visualizer that runs well on my DJ software.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 25, 2016)

Miffo or "Down the rabbit hole" on the classic media player called Sonique. I loved that player it was so fun to use! Too bad that stupid flea-ridden dog named Lycos killed it  

Sonique 2.0 was amazeballs.


----------



## Frick (Apr 25, 2016)

They suck so much CPU power so I don't use them.

At least it was true when they first came around.


----------



## Drone (Apr 25, 2016)

Back in the day I liked old WMP and WinAMP visualizers. Or that good old stereo *Analogue VU meter* for foobar







*Now I don't really care and I have no visualizer at all. I just listen to music*


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 25, 2016)

MY current Media Jukebox SS:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 25, 2016)

Drone said:


> Now I don't really care and I have no visualizer at all. I just listen to music




With a house full of teenagers, 3 screens and a party going on it adds a certain "Je ne sais quoi".


----------



## Frick (Apr 25, 2016)

Remixes are fine as long as they're not club remixes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2016)

Audacity.  Ride that beautiful wave, man.





Here's the song that was playing if you're curious:









What's better than two waves?  How about six at 96kHz?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 25, 2016)

Holy fuck Sonique 2 works on server 2012!!

So I shall show y'all a video tour... 2 songs 2 visuals!


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 25, 2016)

VLM on the atari jaguar cd before the days of owning a pc.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 25, 2016)

iirc its "GooM


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 25, 2016)

Here's the S2 beta install and the visuals collection. This took me hours to find and this is easier for others:
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/m7fomclt8p79s/S-NX-EXE 

Install instructions for visuals:

Close S2
Extract the vis to wherever you need em

Go to the following dir: C:\Program Files\Sonique2\vis
Make a folder for each vis
Then open S2 again


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 26, 2016)

Milkdrop 2 ofc
AIMP + milkdrop = welcome back 2004 hay day of winamp


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2016)

phthalo corona its super old and I dont even think it works in wmp anymore but I loved it.


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 26, 2016)

Youtube of course and VideoLAN


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2016)

The Windows Media Player one from Windows 98!


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 26, 2016)

Winamp's milkdrop



with extra custom presents, huge list..
https://sourceforge.net/projects/mdpresetpack/


I also uploaded few favorite songs to yt using milkdrop 
e.g.


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey Caps, I just checked out your video in your OP and loved it - totally barftastic! Just imagine playing that through a VR headset after taking acid* or something, with the music pumping out all that heavy bass. I'd give it 20 seconds. 

That tune's great, too.

*I don't actually do drugs just in case anyone gets the wrong idea, lol.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 1, 2016)

I have no use for this shit. I listen to music. That's it.


----------



## Jetster (May 1, 2016)

Use to use Winamp like 10 years ago


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Use to use Winamp like 10 years ago


try AIMP if you liked winamp you will like AIMP


----------



## BiggieShady (May 1, 2016)

I pasted some old sonique 2 visualization dlls into AIMP's plugin folder since they're compatible


OneMoar said:


> AIMP + milkdrop = welcome back 2004 hay day of winamp


I searched for this but didn't have any luck with AIMP version 3.60 ... please, do share


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> I pasted some old sonique 2 visualization dlls into AIMP's plugin folder since they're compatible
> 
> I searched for this but didn't have any luck with AIMP version 3.60 ... please, do share


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8rW-AtdNMc9Wk41ZXM4ZVBNVTg/view?usp=sharing
installation extract into your AIMP folder , select winamp vis wraper from aimp and then load vis_milk2.dll

Known issues:
AIMP must be run with administrator privileges the first time so you can set your options in milkdrop (only needs to be done once) (can be avoided if you move the milkdrop folder and files to \documents and load from there )

desktop mode does not work on windows 7 and higher (glitches out milkdrop issue)
plugin wrapper may hang randomly hit L and change presets to fix it 
-
what really needs to happen is somebody needs to port milkdrop directly to AIMP
the author of the wraper plugin is MIA ...
http://geisswerks.com/about_milkdrop.html
http://www.aimp.ru/index.php?do=download&cat=sdk


----------



## BiggieShady (May 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> Known issues:
> AIMP must be run with administrator privileges the first time so you can set your options in milkdrop (only needs to be done once) (can be avoided if you move the milkdrop folder and files to \documents and load from there )
> 
> desktop mode does not work on windows 7 and higher (glitches out milkdrop issue)
> plugin wrapper may hang randomly hit L and change presets to fix it


Apparently the custom skin was issue in my case ... to make it happen, I had to revert to original AIMP skin that shows that little visualization panel you need to interact with to load the plugin DLL and set it up. Cheers


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 11, 2016)

sovereign31415926 said:


> My favorite is my own


One hint ... to make it less epilepsy inducing experiment with frame buffer post processing to do weighted average of several frames for soft fade out effect.
Ok, two hints, ogre may be overkill for this and using billboards is sub optimal (need for batching draw calls and you always have multiple layered alpha tests on pixels), these things are most often done directly in OpenGL, simple vertex shader for full screen quad and complex pixel shader plus frame buffer post processing which include spacial deformation of the last frame.


----------



## Leothelesser (Nov 16, 2016)

milkdrop on Foobar2000


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2016)

I have always used WinAmp.


----------



## monim1 (Apr 30, 2017)

My favorite is Milkdrop below vs 2 which is using with winamp. Actually I am in love with Winamp.


----------

